# Bird Hunting, but only pointing Scat!



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello All, I would like to start by talking a little about Maggie, my nearly 8 month old V. I have been working with a friend of mine who has been breeding, training, and campaining Brittany's for many years. He has been helping me introduce her to birds, hunting and gun shots. While training in his field, shot points like she has been doing it for years. I am working to associate my shotgun with her to hunting(she is beyond excited when i take the shotgun out). That all being said, I have taken her twice to State Stocked (Grouse, pheasant, and woodcock) lands while carrying my shotgun to "Hunt"/Train, but i am afraid that she has associated this with play/run time. 

Now before i go any further, i know she is still a puppy and this type of behavior is to be expected, but i am looking for some pointers as to how to reinforce positive hunting activity's. 

The 2 times that i have been out with her, she loves to run around and hasn't seemed to make the correlation that she is hunting. During the 2 hunts, there were multiple times that I felt that she was on a scent, her gait and body language changed, she she would either get sidetracked and come back to me OR she finds Deer Scat and tries to eat/roll in it. I know that the field is new and full of different scents, but i am looking for a way to get her pointed in the right direction Preferably at a bird and not scat. I am planning on taking a few of my own birds out and plant them in cover so i can work her around the area, but i was looking for some pointers from some of the longtime hunters/trainers out there for both myself (i am newer to upland hunting) and my pup Maggie. She also does not like going into anything other than the grass path, she will only follow me into any cover. I appreciate your help in advance!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How much time did you spend letting her run in different fields? Just letting her explore what is going to be her world. It sounds like she is unsure of herself in new fields.
She may be catching cold scent and not actual birds. I haven't had pup that wouldn't venture out but your idea of planting some birds for her sounds like a good idea.
Maybe Ken with WillowyndRanch will see this post.


----------



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

Each trip was around 2 hours. As soon as she started to show fatigue was when we would leave. I am assuming that she doesn't like going Into cover because it is tall and she is on the smaller end of the spectrum, but maybe if there was scent she would go in. Who knows, I am going to rest her for a few days and try again soon.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

K31 - buy 6-12 quail - set and mark them - in a field with no distractions - just you and the pup - that way you can control which direction the pup is going - be carefull or the pup thinks you are the bird finder - a few trips like this - you bond and the the pup knows he's hunting for you !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry I guess I didn't ask the question in the correct way?
I should have ask Have you been taking her to lots of different fields to explore or has she just been training in one field with you and your friend.
Size has nothing to do with going through cover. I own a 39 lbs soaking wet V that will attack cover.
Either she is unsure of the new area or (don't get upset) She is being over handled. I would put some birds out for her and just be quite in the field. Walk the areas that hold birds and let her find them. Then be quite. Don't rush in to flush, let her point as long as she will. Let her give chase if she wants to. When she comes back to you praise her, then walk and be quite. Your trying to get her bolder in the field. Once she gets the idea Were here to hunt birds, knock one or two down for her.


----------



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, while training it all occurred in the same field, i knew it would cause trouble down the line but it was convenient for my friend to help me at his house. That is why I had the idea to plant birds in different fields to replicate her behavior in different places. As far as how long I was working her in different fields, it has only been the 2 times, that is why i am not too surprised by her behavior, and asking for pointers to correct it. It is all still new to her; the sights, sounds and smells of the new areas, but i will be trying again tonight. i hope that once she figures out that there are birds in the taller cover she will love exploring the cover.

TexasRed, you had noted that she might be overhandled. By this do you mean that i might be over correcting her in the field? Or over handling her at home. While in the field i just let her run, with minimal correction and direction.

I should be picking up some birds after work today, so i will give that a try. I will post back with my results. I appreciate your help! Any other advice is welcomed by this Novice!


----------



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright, I took Maggie out once again last night! I could only get my hands on some pigeons, so we worked with them. I first stated with a bird on a string to get the idea across, then continued to plant them in a field as she was running with my wife. Maggie found all of the birds, but never pointed one (i think it is time to step up to something the flushes better that pigeons). I took my first shot over her at towards the end of the night I was nervous, after all of the preparation and into to guns, I didn't want to mess up and make her shy. Flushed a pigeon, and Boom! dropped it! She was in chase about 7 yards when i shot, she stopped looked at me and continued on the the down bird and started playing with it! For the rest of the evening, she was busting cover on scents (never finding anything), and hunting! She still needs some work, holding points, ect, but i feel like she is trending in the correct direction! I appreciate the help from the forum!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like she figured it out and starting hunting in the new field. With her stopping chase to look at you on gun fire. I would do some more intro work with her on it.
Stand farther away from her when she is giving chase and fire the gun. Your wanting her to not stop and look at you.
Don't shoot on every bird, so you can look for her reaction.
If your moving to fast she will anticipate the gunfire and stop even when you don't shoot.


----------

